# I genitori: «Non hanno fatto male a nessuno»



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

*I genitori: «Non hanno fatto male a nessuno»*

*ad Avigliana, nel torinese*

*Banda di ragazzini distrugge stazione
«Ci annoiavamo, che male c'è?»*

*Denunciati quattro maschi e tre femmine tra i 13 e i 17 anni. I genitori: «Non hanno fatto male a nessuno»*

*TORINO* - Non sapevano come festeggiare Halloween, cercavano emozioni forti, volevano andare oltre la noia e la routine, oltre il lecito. Ecco perché sette ragazzini di Avigliana (Torino), quattro maschi e tre femmine tra i 13 e i 17 anni, la notte del 31 ottobre hanno distrutto a calci la cabina di un ascensore per disabili nella locale stazione ferroviaria. Individuati grazie alle riprese della telecamera di sicurezza, sono stati denunciati dai carabinieri di Torino. I quali sono rimasti parecchio stupiti quando, interrogando gli autori dell'atto vandalico, si sono sentiti rispondere: «L'abbiamo fatto per noia, per divertirci un po' tutti insieme, ma in fondo cosa avremo fatto mai di così grave?». Uno di loro però ha ammesso di essere anche arrabbiato, oltre che annoiato.

*I GENITORI* - Un atteggiamento, quello di minimizzare l'accaduto, tenuto, sempre davanti agli inquirenti, anche da alcuni dei genitori dei ragazzi: «Hanno fatto dei danni, è vero, ma non hanno fatto male a nessuno». Altri però se la sono presa con i figli. Resta il fatto che i sette ragazzini, tutti di famiglie "bene", la notte del 31 ottobre andavano in giro per il paese completamente ubriachi. Nelle riprese si vede anche uno dei ragazzini svenire per il troppo alcol. Non solo: i carabinieri hanno appurato che nei giorni seguenti alla bravata, i sette hanno raccontato l'accaduto ai compagni di scuola, vantandosene. E che allo stesso gruppo va attribuito un analogo episodio di vandalismo, nella sala d'attesa della stazione, la notte del 22 ottobre. Anche in quel caso, come hanno ammesso loro stessi, erano ubriachi: nelle riprese si vede una ragazza appendersi a una finestra distruggendola e l'intero gruppetto accanirsi sul controsoffitto in cartongesso della stanza lanciandosi i pezzi.

*RISARCIMENTO *- Le Ferrovie presenteranno richiesta di risarcimento danni presso la Procura di Torino: una cifra intorno ai 6mila euro che peserà sulle tasche dei genitori dei ragazzini. I sette sono compagni di scuola, anche se di classi diverse, o vicini di casa. Avigliana è un piccolo paese della cintura di Torino dove tutti si conoscono, cosa che ha permesso al capostazione di riconoscere facilmente i ragazzi nelle riprese. Il risultato comunque è stato che le Ferrovie hanno disposto la chiusura della sala d'aspetto, prima aperta tutta la notte, dalle 22 alle 6. Il locale era divenuto negli ultimi tempi un luogo di ritrovo per i giovani, spesso usato per ubriacarsi lontano dagli occhi dei genitori.

*Corriere.it 09 dicembre 2008*

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...358-c61d-11dd-a2ac-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300




Io prenderei a calci nel culo i genitori per primi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Dicembre 2008)

Che accumulo di disperazione devono avere dentro.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Da Repubblica l'intervista:

http://torino.repubblica.it/multimedia/home/4025308


io sento piu' un degrado umano di questi soggetti ... altro che disperazione


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da Repubblica l'intervista:
> 
> http://torino.repubblica.it/multimedia/home/4025308
> 
> ...


degrado perchè c'è disperazione interna mari..degradi di valori...vuoto..mancanza di punti di riferimento, ideali, Credo...


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> degrado perchè c'è disperazione interna mari..degradi di valori...vuoto..mancanza di punti di riferimento, ideali, Credo...


A me ha spaventato il commento dei genitori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me ha spaventato il commento dei genitori


 I genitori erano sollevati che, non avendo alcun controllo dei figli e intuendone il vuoto disperato, non avessero fatto di peggio.


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I genitori erano sollevati che, non avendo alcun controllo dei figli e intuendone il vuoto disperato, non avessero fatto di peggio.


... e per il prossimo W E?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Questo e' il problema, questa volta si e' trattato di oggetti/cose grazieadddio ... ma la prossima bravata?


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2008)

Non dimentichiamo che anche quelli che hanno dato fuoco a quel  clochard l'hanno fatto per divertirsi, per noia


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2008)

Se si continua a insistere con il dare sempre la colpa a qualcun altro (e questo a livello di pensiero ed uso comune), se le famiglie non si responsabilizzano nuovamente quali principali responsabili dell'istruzione morale dei propri figli, non si potrà vedere che di peggio.
Io, che sono agnostico, e temo per molti versi la dottrina religiosa, sento in questi momenti la mancanza proprio di una cultura passata ormai di moda (per fortuna/sfortuna) che metteva nelle mani delle famiglie dei principi relativamente semplici da applicare nella conduzione della vita sociale. Se da un canto la strumentalizzazione della fede si mostrava perniciosa, dall'altro ha aiutato parecchio coloro che, privi di istruzione o di tempo da dedicare ai figli, trovavano nei precetti morali religiosi il modo di condurli verso una linea più o meno segnata.
Dapprima la perdita dei valori religiosi, poi la delusione e la strumentalizzazione di quelli politici, ha lasciato spazio alla nascita di famiglie dove gli stessi genitori avrebbero bisogno di essere educati, in quanto moralmente del tutto sprovveduti.
I ragazzi di oggi sono per lo più cani sciolti, e come animali sfogano senza metro di valutazione la propria frustrazione, la noia di un benessere non compreso, la solitudine, con atteggiamenti tipicamente animali. Mi fanno venire in mente i cani che, soli in casa, per la rabbia di essere lasciati soli, "puniscono" i padroni distruggendo il divano.


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se si continua a insistere con il dare sempre la colpa a qualcun altro (e questo a livello di pensiero ed uso comune), se le famiglie non si responsabilizzano nuovamente quali principali responsabili dell'istruzione morale dei propri figli, non si potrà vedere che di peggio.
> Io, che sono agnostico, e temo per molti versi la dottrina religiosa, sento in questi momenti la mancanza proprio di una cultura passata ormai di moda (per fortuna/sfortuna) che metteva nelle mani delle famiglie dei principi relativamente semplici da applicare nella conduzione della vita sociale. Se da un canto la strumentalizzazione della fede si mostrava perniciosa, dall'altro ha aiutato parecchio coloro che, privi di istruzione o di tempo da dedicare ai figli, trovavano nei precetti morali religiosi il modo di condurli verso una linea più o meno segnata.
> Dapprima la perdita dei valori religiosi, poi la delusione e la strumentalizzazione di quelli politici, ha lasciato spazio alla nascita di famiglie dove gli stessi genitori avrebbero bisogno di essere educati, in quanto moralmente del tutto sprovveduti.
> I ragazzi di oggi sono per lo più cani sciolti, e come animali sfogano senza metro di valutazione la propria frustrazione, la noia di un benessere non compreso, la solitudine, con atteggiamenti tipicamente animali. *Mi fanno venire in mente i cani che, soli in casa, per la rabbia di essere lasciati soli, "puniscono" i padroni distruggendo il divano*.


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2008)

ormai mi ripeto allo sfinimento:
genitori ancora troppo figli , incapaci di assumersi la responsabilità e l'onere dell'educazione di chi hanno messo al mondo.personalmente trovo che nelle solite frasi lette e rilette in rete qui e altrove dove si esprime costantemente il diritto del soddisfacimento egoistico in prima persona che , in teoria , renderebbe tutti più appagati e pronti per rendere al meglio anche in famiglia,
si comprenda tutta la mancanza di concretezza e consapevolezza che dovrebbe fare parte dell'individuo adulto e maturo.
tutti presi individualmente all'inseguimento dei propri sogni adolescenziali, bisognosi di conferme ed emozioni brucianti....ai figli un occhio distratto e carico di sensi di colpa da colmare in atteggiamenti lassisti e incoerenti.
oppure ragazzi che finiscono in mezzo a feroci battaglie che hanno lo scopo di ferire l'altro coniuge usando insensatamente proprio la vita degli stessi.
o  ancora ,quei padri e quelle madri che danno come modello educativo l'atteggiamento che sono sempre gli altri a non capircie a sbagliare perché è troppo difficile mettersi in discussione.quelli che dagli insegnanti vanno per spiegare loro come devono portare avanti il programma, dall'allenatore per lo schieramento giusto (in funzione del figlio)....etc...


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2008)

Figli si nasce, genitori si diventa ... essere genitore e' il ruolo piu' difficile da coprire ... si cresce e s'impara insieme ai figli e, qualche volta ci si azzecca, si e' fortunati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai mi ripeto allo sfinimento:
> genitori ancora troppo figli , incapaci di assumersi la responsabilità e l'onere dell'educazione di chi hanno messo al mondo.personalmente *trovo che nelle solite frasi lette e rilette in rete qui e altrove dove si esprime costantemente il diritto del soddisfacimento egoistico in prima persona che , in teoria , renderebbe tutti più appagati e pronti per rendere al meglio anche in famiglia, si comprenda tutta la mancanza di concretezza e consapevolezza che dovrebbe fare parte dell'individuo adulto e maturo.*
> *Tutti presi individualmente all'inseguimento dei propri sogni adolescenziali, bisognosi di conferme ed emozioni brucianti... ai figli un occhio distratto e carico di sensi di colpa da colmare in atteggiamenti lassisti e incoerenti.*
> oppure ragazzi che finiscono in mezzo a feroci battaglie che hanno lo scopo di ferire l'altro coniuge usando insensatamente proprio la vita degli stessi.
> o ancora ,quei padri e quelle madri che danno come modello educativo l'atteggiamento che sono sempre gli altri a non capirci e a sbagliare perché è troppo difficile mettersi in discussione.quelli che dagli insegnanti vanno per spiegare loro come devono portare avanti il programma, dall'allenatore per lo schieramento giusto (in funzione del figlio)....etc...


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai mi ripeto allo sfinimento:
> genitori ancora troppo figli , incapaci di assumersi la responsabilità e l'onere dell'educazione di chi hanno messo al mondo.personalmente trovo che nelle solite frasi lette e rilette in rete qui e altrove dove si esprime costantemente il diritto del soddisfacimento egoistico in prima persona che , in teoria , renderebbe tutti più appagati e pronti per rendere al meglio anche in famiglia,
> si comprenda tutta la mancanza di concretezza e consapevolezza che dovrebbe fare parte dell'individuo adulto e maturo.
> tutti presi individualmente all'inseguimento dei propri sogni adolescenziali, bisognosi di conferme ed emozioni brucianti....ai figli un occhio distratto e carico di sensi di colpa da colmare in atteggiamenti lassisti e incoerenti.
> ...


Quoto tutto, tranne ovviamente quando si parla di sogni, mai insegnare ai propri figli che è giusto e salutare smettere di sognare.


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, tranne ovviamente quando si parla di sogni, mai insegnare ai propri figli che è giusto e salutare smettere di sognare.


Credo non fosse inteso in senso ideale ma finalizzato a confrontarsi con la realtà e la concretezza.
Bruija


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo non fosse inteso in senso ideale ma finalizzato a confrontarsi con la realtà e la concretezza.
> Bruija


 esattamente . 
i sogni , quelli che sollevano la mente però  , sono fondamentali


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> esattamente .
> *i sogni , quelli che sollevano la mente però , sono fondamentali*


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai mi ripeto allo sfinimento:
> genitori ancora troppo figli , incapaci di assumersi la responsabilità e l'onere dell'educazione di chi hanno messo al mondo.personalmente trovo che nelle solite frasi lette e rilette in rete qui e altrove dove si esprime costantemente il diritto del soddisfacimento egoistico in prima persona che , in teoria , renderebbe tutti più appagati e pronti per rendere al meglio anche in famiglia,
> si comprenda tutta la mancanza di concretezza e consapevolezza che dovrebbe fare parte dell'individuo adulto e maturo.
> tutti presi individualmente all'inseguimento dei propri sogni adolescenziali, bisognosi di conferme ed emozioni brucianti....ai figli un occhio distratto e carico di sensi di colpa da colmare in atteggiamenti lassisti e incoerenti.
> ...


----------

